# Can I use this as a Filter - Kindly help



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Just wanted to request you to kindly guide me if I can use something like this as an additional filter for my Frontosa Tank. Kindly have a look at the following picture -

http://www.osmoticwaterfiltration.com/Default_files/rodi.jpg

I plan to set it up such that it draws water from the tank, filters it and returns it back again to the tank (just like any aquarium filter would do)

The guy who sells this says that it will have 3 modules (please note that its not an RO Filter, as I know that RO water is not good for the fish) - According to the guy,

The water from the tank will go to a pre-filter -> Carbon Filter -> Sediment filter -> and then back to the tank.

Just wanted to know if such a filter can be used for my tank. Can I let it run 24 hours a day ? Also wanted to know what a Sediment-Filter is.

Friends, I request you to kindly guide me as I'm about to place the order for this one.
Awaiting your kind replies and guidance.
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends kindly guide me as I have to confirm the order


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi nagukush,

It sure looks like a reverse osmosis system, are you sure? What are you trying to accomplish by using it? Looking at it I would think that the filter cartridges would have a low flow capacity, and may be expensive to replace. Why not use a regular canister filter?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I wouldn't use it, it's going to be expensive to run and to replace cartridges and yes it is a home R/O unit just a low grade one.

I'd stick with a good aquarium canister filter if it was me.

- Brad


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, its is a RO unit, but I'm removing the RO feature / components from it. I'm doing this to increase the mechanical filtration and chemical / carbon filtration. So is it ok if I run it for a few hours everyday for additional mechanical and chemical filtration ?

Also the one in the pic is not exactly the one i'm getting. Its similar but I'm getting one with larger hoses.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You can run something like that on an aquarium. You can run it 24/7.
How effective it is and how long it lasts will depend on the media you choose. 
A finer media (measured in microns) will fill up faster than a coarse media, and you will need to clean the unit quite often. If at all possible get media that can be rinsed and reused. Does this one run ONLY its own cartridges? This can get expensive. 

I would set it up like this:
1) Screen or very coarse sponge over the intake, inside the tank. 
2) Medium sponge in the first chamber. 
3) Fine sponge or floss in the second chamber. 
4) Chemical media in the 3rd chamber. 
5) If you can put anything in the RO chamber, perhaps some ceramic bacteria condominiums would be good. 

Sediment is debris that stays suspended in the water while it is moving, but settles out when the water slows down. Sand might be included in this definition.


----------

